# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Δωριεύς [Olympiada, Reggio, Razzoli, Antonio Machado, Superflex Golf]

## Apostolos

Με αφορμή το post του Παντελή ας ανοίξουμε θέμα για το Δωριεύς, για το οποίο δεν έχουμε ουδεμία πληροφορία αφου ήρθε στα νερά μας οταν το φορουμ είχε "πέσει" Στο marinetraffic έχει πολλές φώτο εμεις; Πραγματικά όμως θα θελα να βλεπα μια φώτο με όλα τα αδελφα που μαζευτηκαν στην Ηγουμενίτσα! Ενα αφιέρωμα ίσως απο τους ντόπιους θα ήταν πολύ φοβερό!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ήθελα να ήξερα τα ναυπηγικά αυτά εκτρώματα ποιοι σχεσιαστές τα εμπνεύστηκαν; Πρέπει να περνούσαν την πιο άσχημη περίοδο στην καριέρα τους! Τέλος πάντων κακάσχημα είναι, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται αρκετά χρήσιμα που τώρα όλο και μειώνονται τα πλοία που εξυπηρετούν τη γραμμή της Κέρκυρας. 
Αλήθεια, η φήμη ότι είχε σοβαρή πρόσκρουση στον προβλήτα της Ηγουμενίτσας αληθεύει;

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Ήθελα να ήξερα τα ναυπηγικά αυτά εκτρώματα ποιοι σχεσιαστές τα εμπνεύστηκαν; Πρέπει να περνούσαν την πιο άσχημη περίοδο στην καριέρα τους! Τέλος πάντων κακάσχημα είναι, αλλά απ' ότι φαίνεται αρκετά χρήσιμα που τώρα όλο και μειώνονται τα πλοία που εξυπηρετούν τη γραμμή της Κέρκυρας. 
> Αλήθεια, η φήμη ότι είχε σοβαρή πρόσκρουση στον προβλήτα της Ηγουμενίτσας αληθεύει;


Ναι φίλε Νεκτάριε αληθεύει
http://www.hcg.gr/node/3754
Τώρα ακριβώς πόσο σοβαρή ήταν η πρόσκρουση δεν ξέρω..

----------


## CORFU

αληθευει και με ελαφρυ τραυματισμο μελουs του πληρωματοs
φωτο απο την ζημια στο πλοιο εχει ο φιλοs Μarioukos

----------


## CORFU

ploia 025.jpg
καταπλουs στην Κερκυρα

----------


## geo1981

Ταξιδεψα προσφατα τραγικο κ ασχημο πλοιο εκτοσ οτι κανει 2 παρα την γραμμη οσο δηλαδη το Ελενη κ οι αλλεσ παντοφλεσ .Οσο για το σαλονι παλιες ξυλινεσ αεροπορικεσ καρεκλεσ μεσα με ελαχιστα τραπεζακια κ καρεκλεσ .....<br>εφυγε το κατερινη το αρητη το πλατυτερα το παντοκρατωρ κ εφεραν τα τρικοσμικα πλοια&nbsp;

----------


## rousok

> Ναι φίλε Νεκτάριε αληθεύει
> http://www.hcg.gr/node/3754
> Τώρα ακριβώς πόσο σοβαρή ήταν η πρόσκρουση δεν ξέρω..


Η ζημιά αποκαταστάθηκε στον παλαιό λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας...θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω φώτο αύριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και αυτό φίλε Απόστολε υπήρχε και εμείς έχουμε πολλές φωτο γιατί παρακολούθησα απο κοντά τη μετασκευή του.
Το Δωριεύς έφυγε απο τη Μεσίνα στις 06/04/2012 με το ρυμουλκό Αγ. Νεκτάριος του Φουρναράκη και έφτασε στο Πέραμα στις 09/04/2012 και πήγε απ' ευθείας στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, όπου έμεινε μέχρι τις 07/08/2012 που ξεκίνησε για την Κέρκυρα.
Ας το δούμε την ώρα που έμπενε απο την Κυνόσουρα.

DORIEUS 01 09-04-2012.jpgDORIEUS 04 09-04-2012.jpg

----------


## Marioukos

Ετοιμο το πλοιο... Φωτισμενο και ξεκιναει... Να δουμε το μεγεθος της ζημιας... 
img_1002.jpgimg_1003.jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## CORFU

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Μαριε για τιs φωτο

----------


## gioros

> Να παραθέσουμε κάποια ακόμα στοιχεία στο ιστορικό του πλοίου, τα οποία αφορούν τον "ξενιτεμό" του τα τέσσερα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ρωσία.
> 
> Όπως είχαμε γράψει τον _Ιούλιο 2014_, πριν ακόμα φύγει το πλοίο από την χώρα μας,
> 
> 
> 
> εκτός από το νέο του τότε όνομα _ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΔΑ_, είχε αλλάξει και σημαία, από Ελληνική σε Κυπριακή, αλλά φυσικά και εταιρεία, μιας και στο equasis.org ως πλοιοκτήτρια από _1 Ιουλίου 2014_ αναφέρεται η DIVERIOR SHIPPING LIMITED με έδρα της την _Κύπρο_ (Λευκωσία).
> 
> Υπό αυτό το καθεστώς (εταιρεία και σημαία) και με Ελληνικό πλήρωμα (όπως μας είχε πει παλαιότερα και ο Παντελής) ταξίδεψε προς την Ρωσία αλλά και δούλεψε εκεί τους πρώτους τέσσερις μήνες. Σύμφωνα πάντα με το equasis.org, στην ρωσική εταιρεία JSC "Project" στην οποία αναφερθήκαμε σε προηγούμενα ποστ μαζί με τον φίλο Ellinis, ανήκει (τυπικά αλλά και ουσιαστικά) από την _10η Οκτωβρίου 2014_, ενώ από την _1η Νοεμβρίου 2014_ άλλαξε σημαία από Κυπριακή σε Ρώσικη.


Νομίζω λοιπόν οτι όλα αυτά ειναι άκρος κατατοπιστικα .Αγαπητέ  Γιώργο ευχαριστίες για την παραπάνω ανάλυση

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Δωριεύς που από τις αρχές του χρόνου επαναπατρίστηκε από την Ρωσία στην Ελλάδα και βρίσκεται στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται εργασίες στο πλοίο και για ποια γραμμή θα το ετοιμάσουν. Καλή συνέχεια.

DORIEUS-207-07-03-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι μέσα δουλεύουν και σε 2 μήνες περίπου θα φύγει για ναύλωση....μάλλον Μάλτα. Για να δούμε θα βγουν αληθινές???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι μέσα δουλεύουν και σε 2 μήνες περίπου θα φύγει για ναύλωση....μάλλον Μάλτα. Για να δούμε θα βγουν αληθινές???


Τελικά στη θέση του Δωριεύς θα πάει το Νικόλαος όπως έχω γράψει στο θέμα του.
Το *Olympiada (ex. Δωριεύς)* που επαναπατρίστηκε στις αρχές του έτους από την Ρωσία και βρισκόταν στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ, εχθές με την βοήθεια των P/K Atlas & Christos XXXVII μεθόρμησε μάλλον στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγκαρινού στο Πέραμα για να κάνει ότι εργασίες χρειάζονται και από τις 19/06 έως τις 21/06/2019 να βρεθεί για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη ώστε να επιστρέψει μετά στα δρομολόγια του στην Κέρκυρα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

DORIEUS-210-21-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Olympiada (ex. Δωριεύς)* συνεχίζει προφανώς τις εργασίες του στο *ναυπηγείο Τσαγγαρινού* και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα μπει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 22/06 έως 24/06/2019. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

DORIEUS-213-15-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Από χθες πάλι εκπέμπει το AIS του σαν *Δωριεύς (ex. Olympiada)* με σημαία Ελληνική και σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ θα μπει αύριο στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη έως τις 06/07/2019. Όπως βλέπουμε σε χθεσινή φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλου που βρίσκεται, ο καταπέλτης είναι ανοικτός άρα συνεχίζει τις εργασίες του. Καλή συνέχεια.
ΥΓ. Μήπως πρέπει πάλι να πάει στα Ελληνικά αμφίπλωρα?

DORIEUS-214-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Δωριεύς* εχθές το πρωί κατά τις 09.00 π.μ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που με την βοήθεια των P/K Christos XXXVII & XXX έφευγε από το *ναυπηγείο Κανέλου* για να πάει για το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Ήδη στο AIS του γράφει Κέρκυρα και πιστεύω ότι μόλις βγει από την δεξαμενή θα φύγει απ' ευθείας. Καλή συνέχεια. 

DORIEUS-216-04-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το *Δωριεύς* με την βοήθεια των P/K Christos XLII & XXXVII βγαίνει από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Να δούμε θα φύγει απ' ευθείας ή θα επιστρέψει στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλου?? Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Δωριεύς* αυτή την ώρα βγαίνει για *δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό*. Καλή συνέχεια.

DORIEUS-220-22-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δωριεύς αναχώρησε από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλου με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.
Παρακαλώ τους mont να το μεταφέρουν στα Ελληνικά αμφίπλωρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Δωριεύς αναχώρησε από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλου με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.
> Παρακαλώ τους mont να το μεταφέρουν στα Ελληνικά αμφίπλωρα.


Το *Δωριεύς* που αναχώρησε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Κανέλου, έφτασε στην Κέρκυρα και έδεσε στην είσοδο του λιμανιού, μέχρι να βγουν τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά ώστε να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Εδώ εν πλω λίγο πριν φτάσει Κέρκυρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

DORIEUS-221-28-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Δωριεύς* εδώ και 20 μέρες περίπου έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα, μετά από 5 χρόνια απουσίας από την γραμμή (είχε πουληθεί στη Ρωσία). Εδώ *φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στην Κέρκυρα*. Καλή συνέχεια.

DORIEUS-222-27-08-2019.jpg

----------


## gioros

Ξεκινώντας απο την Κέρκυρα 08.10.19 IMG_20191008_150843.jpg

----------


## gioros

Ακινησία στο νεο λιμάνιIMG_20191115_101358.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αναχώρηση από την Κέρκυρα με φόντο το νησάκι Βίδο

IMG_2006.jpg

----------

